# Robert Plant - Band Of Joy



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be one Canadian date on this tour.

Toronto at the Sony Center January 22nd


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"Some" variation of North Mississippi All-Stars are opening (Luther Dickinson from the Black Crowes for the past couple years - possibly just with his brother Cody)

Believe they go by the handle "Dual LuCo" when it's just the 2 of them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Toronto pre-sale for Q107 code RPBOJ go on sale tomorrow. Second show added


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

For any of you Vancouver folks;

April 17, 2011 - Vancouver, BC - The Queen Elizabeth Theatre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Reviews for the show in Toronto were pretty good. Anybody attend the show at Sony Center?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some additional dates added for 2011

Tue 06/21/11 Winnipeg, MB Centennial Concert Hall 
Thu 06/23/11 Ottawa, ON Confederation Park (Ottawa Jazz Fest)
Fri 06/24/11 Montreal, QC Salle Wilfrid-Pelletier (Montreal Jazz Fest)


----------

